# Predicting OLL for the 2x2



## Shreyas NT (Feb 6, 2015)

Using some basic insertions, you can predict how the pieces on the top layer and one corner in the base layer get influenced by those basic insertions!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 7, 2015)

Yesss, needed for one looking


----------

